# has anyone else noticed this?



## Automata heart (Mar 23, 2010)

on pokemon pearl, there's this island of long grass on route 230 i think, and the first time i was on it, every 3 steps it was like an earthquake. the graphics shook  and made like a mix between a vwoooo and a  shhhhhhhh. ( sorry about being vague. ) it was really weird, but after maybe 10 times of it happening, it stopped. does anyone know what that was?


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 23, 2010)

Were any of your pokemon poisoned?


----------



## Automata heart (Apr 8, 2010)

i dont know. i think so.


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 8, 2010)

...well that's probably why. When you walk around with poisoned pokemon the screen shakes and makes an odd noise.


----------



## Automata heart (Apr 9, 2010)

THANK YOU! now i know what was going on. i was wondering if my game was faulty.


----------



## Gargroyal (Apr 11, 2010)

hah, same thing happened to me, thought my game was busted.


----------

